# How much do you earn?



## Konigstiger205 (Jun 28, 2008)

Well I want to make a study of how much are people earning from around the world. I know that here are members from various parts of the world so I want you to tell me where are you from, what do you do for a living and how much do you earn in a month ( in US dollars ). You can answer this or not but I would appreciate the help, this is just a study not a contest. Anyway I'll start: I live in Romania, I'm a game tester and I earn around 392 US dollars.

Now its your turn...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2008)

I think it would be best if you did this through PM.

Many people in government agancies can not tell what they do for a living or not give details of it.


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 28, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Many people in government agancies can not tell what they do for a living or .


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm a school based apprentice boilermaker and I work 7am to 4:30pm monday to thursday except fridays when I finish a 3:30pm and I roughly make around $350 - $400 aus dollars a week.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2008)

pbfoot said:


>



I was being serious. I was not referring to myself, but there are people here that work for places that support ongoing operations and are not allowed to discuss it.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Jun 28, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I think it would be best if you did this through PM.
> 
> Many people in government agancies can not tell what they do for a living or not give details of it.



You have a good point, I myself I'm not allowed to discuss anything work related with anyone outside, but for those who can answer feel free to do that.


----------



## rochie (Jun 28, 2008)

as head of the banqueting kitchen i earn £2048 per month before taxes, i take home just over £1500 per month


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 28, 2008)

Nightshift picker....Monday to Thursday night....£246 weekly after tax.


----------



## trackend (Jun 28, 2008)

over £35000 per annum but thats as near as Im going.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 28, 2008)

I make over $40,000 per year in the Telecommunications Industry...


----------



## Haztoys (Jun 28, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I think it would be best if you did this through PM.
> 
> Many people in government agancies can not tell what they do for a living or not give details of it.



Some think DerAdler's statement funny ...But..

I race Rally cars in the US ..Most Americans do not know what that sort of racing is but you Europeans do I'm sure..I'm on a forum that deals with rally in the US.. Very small group of racers on it ..not alot of people in the US into Rally

One racer had some sort of Insurance.. That the Insurance Co dug around the Web and found him on the forum and pulled his insurance do to what they found on the Web.. Not sure if he did not let them know his hobby or what...But Big Brother can keep and eye on us on this box if he wants too..


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 28, 2008)

I can honestly say that I do not earn enough.

Been that way since 1976.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Jun 28, 2008)

syscom3 said:


> I can honestly say that I do not earn enough.
> 
> Been that way since 1976.



I can say the same in the name of my country...the bad thing is we have pretty much the same prices as all western Europe but we don't even earn half as people in western Europe...sad but true...


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 28, 2008)

about 35k/yr driving a truck within 80km of home could make more but like my own bed also since I haul produce my grocery bill is pretty low hqaving only to worry about canned goods or dry products


----------



## Freebird (Jun 28, 2008)

I do what Pb does except it's long haul. Average is 4,000 - 5,000 monthly after expences {barring the unexpected}


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 28, 2008)

You two guys need to become ice road truckers.


----------



## Freebird (Jun 28, 2008)

syscom3 said:


> You two guys need to become ice road truckers.



I get enough of that weather going through the rockies in the winter!

I don't mind making less, in the winter I like taking my days off in Palm Beach or Santa Monica or Galveston, not freezing my b***s off in some god-forsaken place


----------



## evangilder (Jun 28, 2008)

I do alright, but money is not something I discuss with people. I do network engineering and run the photo business. Both keep me busier than I need to be.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 28, 2008)

evangilder said:


> I do alright, but money is not something I discuss with people. I do network engineering and run the photo business. Both keep me busier than I need to be.



Commensurate with d!ck size, money does not make the man.

 Let's consult the dictionary, shall we...

NOUN: Informal - excellence or elegance, esp. in dress, design, or behaviour: Evangilder exhibits real class


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 28, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Commensurate with d!ck size, money does not make the man.
> 
> Let's consult the dictionary, shall we...
> 
> NOUN: Informal - excellence or elegance, esp. in dress, design, or behaviour: Evangilder exhibits real class



Well stated Matt308. I work for one of the top 3 Chrysler restoration shops in the country. I enjoy what I do very much. Never made much money but don't need to.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 28, 2008)

freebird said:


> ......Santa Monica ...., not freezing my b***s off in some god-forsaken place



Next time you're here, let Evan and I know. We can get to some of the aviation museums.


----------



## Henk (Jun 28, 2008)

Well get average pay. I let my boss cut my pay so that we can get the business on track after taking it over from the former owner the @sshole that he is. I pay about R1800 a month.  That is almost nothing, but I get by.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2008)

I work for the US Army at the moment and bring in about 40K before taxes (varies actually).

Hopefully once the aircraft get back, I will be making more working on helos again.

As others stated though, money is not everything. As long as my family is provided for, I have a nice house and some land, my kids can go to school, and I can take the family on vacation every year I am a happy man.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 28, 2008)

Here, here, Adler. In my opinion this is a silly thread and you were right to point it out in the 2nd or 3rd post.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Jun 29, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Here, here, Adler. In my opinion this is a silly thread and you were right to point it out in the 2nd or 3rd post.



As I stated in the first post I did not made this thread to brag about money, its just a study to see how much people earn around the world. I for example have no reason to brag about my paycheck since I earn very little compared to the rest here but I really don't care who has the biggest paycheck...I don't judge people by how much money do they have.


----------



## starling (Jun 29, 2008)

when i snapped my neck,it was not my fault.i also ticked the serious injury box on my life insurance,so i done alright.i was a c.n.c setter/operator,mig welder.made aircon units for trains,etc.so i retired in my late 20,s.i dont earn anything...officialy,but if you know a good solicitor,you can do do alright.starling.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 29, 2008)

When you have a *good* job, with a *good* company, *and* you have a military
retirement, *and* you are drawing your social security, you have a *very good*
yearly income. Add that to a wife that works full time, who also draws social
security, and you don't get a federal income tax rebate too often.

Charles


----------



## starling (Jun 29, 2008)

in the u.s,if one is married,and both of you are laid off,can you both claim jobseekers allowance,or only one of you.yours,starling.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 29, 2008)

Well, I currently get paid above $50,000 yearly (not much over that figure) ...

But....

Child support takes half my paycheck so I live on have of that figure. But I don't care as long as my kids have a roof, clothes and food in their stomaches. Sometimes I wonder what my ex does with it but I won't complain. Kids will definately pick up on crap like that and I'm not gonna let that happen.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 29, 2008)

I've been pretty blessed - right now I'm at $75K plus I average about another $10K between side work and flight instructing. Throw my wife's salary in there and we're doing pretty good (she's an RN, works part time at around $35K a year.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jun 29, 2008)

I own my business tuning and building racecars and sand rails. It seems like i dont make any money sometimes But i can say that i love my job and i have a roof over my head so i guess im doin ok


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 29, 2008)

One thing I've learned from the grumblings of my colleagues, is the "income" of the benefits is also a function of how much you earn.

Im earning a lot more if thats factored in.


----------



## Freebird (Jun 29, 2008)

syscom3 said:


> the benefits is also a function of how much you earn.
> 
> Im earning a lot more if thats factored in.



Yah there are alot of factors in this discussion. Being self-employed travelling means that my tax "bite" is lower because I can write off more etc.

But the biggest "benefit" is getting to see the whole continent! I just love travelling, that's the main bonus. I've seen Mt. Rushmore, the Alamo, Yellowstone, Niagara Falls, Death Valley, Hollywood, Golden Gate, Crater Lake, Pike's Peak, Ft. Sumter, Statue of Liberty, Little BigHorn, Monument Valley, *and I got paid to go there*! 8) 

Last summer I was bumpin' along in Alabama minding my own business, and Holy C**p!!! WTF is this?

So I pulled into the parking lot and checked out the place!


----------



## Freebird (Jun 29, 2008)

Well of course it was the Space Museum in Huntsville Alabama - man that thing is *HUGE*!! Too bad they weren't giving rides in it the day I was there....  



syscom3 said:


> Next time you're here, let Evan and I know. We can get to some of the aviation museums.



I will do that some time, I'm mostly doing East Coast/Gulf Coast this year, but sometimes I still get back west to L.A.

P.S. I can't believe the difference in the summertime weather about 50 miles makes {Riverside compared to Santa Monica} I guess thats why the real estate is a few $$ more!


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 29, 2008)

You can have your travel. You can have mine too. I have done so much traveling in my career that if I never see the inside of another airplane or hotel room again I will be a happy man. I have over a 1,000,000 frequent flyer miles and have no desire to use them. So the wife uses them to visit her parents. There is NOTHING fun about air travel these days.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 29, 2008)

Even THIS inside of an airplane, Matt?


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> You can have your travel. You can have mine too. I have done so much traveling in my career that if I never see the inside of another airplane or hotel room again I will be a happy man. I have over a 1,000,000 frequent flyer miles and have no desire to use them. So the wife uses them to visit her parents. There is NOTHING fun about air travel these days.


I absolutely despise travelling anymore the farthest I've been in the past few yrs is about 70 miles and I intend to continue . I travelled extensively prior to that and have been there and done that


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 29, 2008)

Evangilder, I stand corrected.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 29, 2008)

Eric rubs it in ! 

Syscom, you're correct. The benefits I enjoy probably add another $10,000 onto the tag.


----------



## Freebird (Jun 29, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> There is NOTHING fun about air travel these days.



Yep it's going downhill... My last {air} trip I had a layover in Rome, what a [email protected] stay. NONE of the restaurants would take visa or MC, only Euros....


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Jun 30, 2008)

I for one love to travel...I like my job a lot but the bad thing is that I have to stay at the same bloody desk all day so....but its a good job and it has its benefits. Thanks a lot for you help, I got a pretty clear picture of how a decent paycheck should look...hopefully now that we are part of the UE life will improve here.


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 30, 2008)

Exact salary isnt something I want to post on the internet. 

50,000+ If there is a compelling reason I will divulge more in a PM.

I spend most of it on travel... backpacking, catalina and sandiego in one month.. I'm siting in an airport right now!

I'd happily cut my salary in half for the joy of a loving family that some of you have... I wouldn't have the need to travel!

.


----------



## Freebird (Jun 30, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> for the joy of a loving family
> 
> *I'd cut my salary in half...*



If you get married... - after braces soccer camp buying all the "hip" clothes for the kids you'll be lucky to keep even a quarter!


----------



## comiso90 (Jun 30, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Even THIS inside of an airplane, Matt?



I love that second photo... GREAT composition... dynamic
the lighting looks tricky..

,


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 30, 2008)

I do very well, but with a divorce, child support, and lawyer bills, a bunch of it is gone.


----------



## Bernhart (Jun 30, 2008)

psych nurse make about 40k a year


----------



## evangilder (Jun 30, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> I love that second photo... GREAT composition... dynamic
> the lighting looks tricky..
> 
> ,



Thanks! The lighting inside a T-28 is a photographer's nightmare. That bubble canopy and reflective surfaces makes for light bouncing around all over the place. I'm glad I had a few air-to-air shoots under my belt before doing this one.


----------



## Torch (Jun 30, 2008)

Work for a very large computer outfit as an SSR(system support rep). 85+k a year but at the expenses of working shifts,callouts, holidays and a ton of weekends, one divorce and almost a second. The wife is an RN making about the same. The benefits keep me here even thou I have 30+ years (I started when I was 21). Hopefully make it to 55 and find something else do, certainly will not be in the same line of work.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jun 30, 2008)

Lately I make about enough money to pay for Gas to go to and from work!!!!


----------



## Freebird (Jun 30, 2008)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Lately I make about enough money to pay for Gas to go to and from work!!!!



  I feel for ya man! In this line of work I put about $1000 bucks in the tank every 2 days.... At least the contractor has a rated compensation for high fuel prices, or otherwise I would go broke in about 2 weeks!


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Jul 1, 2008)

freebird said:


> I feel for ya man! In this line of work I put about $1000 bucks in the tank every 2 days.... At least the contractor has a rated compensation for high fuel prices, or otherwise I would go broke in about 2 weeks!



Well I'm thinking to buy a car but the cost of gas here is high and the traffic horrible so I have no idea what car to buy or if I want a car anymore...many have abandoned their cars and go to work with the subway...its a lot cheaper and faster.


----------

